# Does anyone know if Merlin is coming back



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I thought Scyfy was picking up Merlin. Does anyone know if it's coming back? Also when is the new Dr Who show coming back on BBC America?


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I just found the answer it's coming back in early 2011. Sweet something to look forward to in the new year. Here is the news. I liked Merlin 
After a successful summer run on Syfy, Merlin will return for a third season, the networks tells TV Guide Magazine exclusively. The next 13 episodes of the series, based on the mythical legends of Camelot, are expected in early 2011, shortly after premiering in the U.K. on the BBC.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The 3rd season is airing NOW in the UK.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Agreed. That was a fun show.

Doctor Who has a special 2 part episode starting tonight on BBC. The first episode will be available in HD via bit torrent today. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw/news/bulletin_101028_01#

Hopefully BBC America will have it in a few weeks. They seem to be closing in on the UK release dates.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I would about expect it to be the last or next to last season since BBC never runs anything very long. I still haven't watched after the end of season 1 but have all of 2 stored and ready.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Umm.. As near as I can tell, that Doctor Who is a WRITTEN story with installments being released on the website each day this week. All the sources I can find show the next Doctor Who as being this year's Christmas Special. Another season will follow in 2011, split between the spring and fall with a "game changing mid-season finale". I have no idea what that last bit means but, evidently, the producers think they have something special up their sleeves.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The season premier of "Merlin" on SyFy next Friday, January 7, 2011, but my guide does not show it as a new episode.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah ep. 30 orig. air date 9-11-10. Lot of people are going to miss it with the screwed up data.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Yeah ep. 30 orig. air date 9-11-10. Lot of people are going to miss it with the screwed up data.


That's going on the OAD for BBC in the UK. Technically that's not screwed up data.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Just a reminder that the U.S. season premier is tonight on Syfy.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Shoot! I missed it. Dang guide data...


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

More of SyFy's attempts to kill SciFi. Take shows SciFi fans would watch using the technology that SciFi fans are known for like DVR's and use that technology against them to tank the shows.

Bye Bye SyFy!

I did get lucky and read this thread a day early. Watched it last night. It was OK. Not must see or anything.


----------

